# Moving to Aguascalientes



## clmjem (Feb 18, 2012)

My family will be moving to Aguascalientes this summer for my husband's work. We have three children ages 7 - 15. We lived in a different Mexico city for a year, so this will be everyone's second time living in Mexico.

I'm hoping to gather as much information as I can about neighborhoods and schools before we take a trip down and start looking. We will be looking at private schools; we are not Catholic so would prefer a secular school. Would love to have a school with extracurriculars - sports, art and music. 

As far as neighborhoods go, safety, location and ameneties (parks and pool) will all be at the top of our list. If there is a great school with a great neighborhood in the vicinity, all the better.

I love this forum and would appreciate any ideas/help anyone can give me.


----------



## miggida (Feb 20, 2012)

*love Aguas*

i was there with my family for a short time.
we loved it. we lived in "los jardines" which is just north of the quinta real hotel--good location. we were in the summer, so I don't know about schools.

we spent our time doing the Necaxa soccer summer camp (fabulous) and the Nelson Vargas swimming lessons (also fabulous)

the north side of the city is the more americanized side (walmart, altaria mall, etc.) overall very safe, beautiful city.


----------

